# Coffee



## froggy7777 (Jan 8, 2016)

Who on here is addicted to coffee, besides me--lol.


----------



## OpenWindows (Dec 25, 2015)

My poem for mornings -

Coffee, coffee, coffee,
Coffee.
Coffee, coffee.
Everyone shut up,
Coffee.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

froggy7777 said:


> Who on here is addicted to coffee, besides me--lol.


*Addicted? Not quite, but I really love it!

Just throw me a big steaming mug of strong, rich Java in the morning hours with half & half and turbinado sugar! Heavenly!

But anytime from noon onward, provided that I still need my caffeine fix, I'll just settle for a crisp, cold Coca-Cola!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

OpenWindows said:


> My poem for mornings -
> 
> Coffee, coffee, coffee,
> Coffee.
> ...


LOL! You're such a talented writer! 

This is me, too.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm considering freebasing coffee


----------



## OpenWindows (Dec 25, 2015)

My boyfriend gave me Death Wish Coffee for Christmas. It's supposed to be the most caffeinated coffee on the market.

Yeah, I'm getting a lot of stuff done lately...


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I saw an advertisement a couple years ago for a brand called bulletproof coffee. It was marketed as the most caffeinated coffee ever produced, at $25/lb, I'd rather just get myself a quarter gram of coke  why mess around.

"Giggity Giggity!"


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

coffee in the morning and coffee for lunch.

no food. just coffee and i'm happy!


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Used to be. Then I gave it up.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I got a nespresso for the holidays. Oh my goodness. Makes the best coffee. Now I can have a cup, easily, anytime.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

If I had to give up coffee I would die.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Did someone say coffee??


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

I LOVE coffee


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I need it in the morning - very strong. I need about 4 cups to get going. I don't normally drink it during the day tho.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Hot-Black-Regular! That's all I need, none of the fru-fru stuff. Still use a percolator at home.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Shiksa said:


> I got a nespresso for the holidays. Oh my goodness. Makes the best coffee. Now I can have a cup, easily, anytime.



Welcome to the wonderful world of Nespresso, I got one a few years ago and love it. For anyone thinking about a "pod" machine skip the other brands and get a Nespresso (I have the Lattisima Pro and highly recommend it).


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Mrs. Gus and I are coffee junkies. We've had a total of 4 Keurigs over the past few years but have been using a French press pretty much exclusively for the past year or so.

True story...

A couple of years ago, Mrs. Gus underwent a surgical procedure, which means that she hadn't had anything to eat or drink since about 10 pm the night before... including her morning coffee.

Anyway, the FIRST WORD out of her mouth upon waking up from anesthesia...?

"Coffee!"

The doc was so tickled that she offered up her own cup of coffee, which one of the nurses had just brought in from the nearby Starbucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

I love my Nespresso but can't drink it every day. That's my occasional afternoon coffee, I can't have it in the morning.
Also, I don't like American coffee at all. I've given it a chance but I just can't grow to like it. I don't like the creamers either, they are too strong and too sweet for me (I've tried several).
I love Nescafe. I drink it with a little bit of sugar and milk. And I also love Turkish coffee


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

What is it about American coffee that you don't like, @Annie123?

If you like Turkish coffee then American coffee must seem somewhat weak to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42418&thumb=1

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42426&thumb=1


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I like coffee. Drink way too much of it. But it sure keeps me cleaned out.:grin2:


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> What is it about American coffee that you don't like, @Annie123?
> 
> If you like Turkish coffee then American coffee must seem somewhat weak to you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Turkish coffee is the main coffee in my country so I grew up around it and love it. I don't drink it by myself, for me it's the type of coffee for family gatherings and socializing.

American coffee reminds me of tea. Also, I love my coffee mildly sweet but it seems no matter how much sugar I put in American coffee, it's never sweet enough, even when it's too sweet, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Also,


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Annie123 said:


> Turkish coffee is the main coffee in my country so I grew up around it and love it. I don't drink it by myself, for me it's the type of coffee for family gatherings and socializing.
> 
> American coffee reminds me of tea. Also, I love my coffee mildly sweet but it seems no matter how much sugar I put in American coffee, it's never sweet enough, even when it's too sweet, if you know what I mean.


My SIL is Turkish. Her parents moved here when she was a child. She has all the gear and can make proper Turkish coffee. Too bad she lives in another state. If she was closer, I'd be at her house daily! 

Have you tried flavored liquid creamers? Those tend to be very sweet, at least to me.

I was never a fan of coffee until my mid-30's. I started hanging out with a friend that kept a coffee pot and creams, etc. on her table. A few extended visits and I had to drink the coffee because everyone else was!

A few months later, I bought a coffee pot for "occasional use". 

The day I knew I was in trouble was the day I woke up, started a pot, and realized there were 3 grown adults standing silent in my kitchen, staring at the pot like it was the Holy Grail, waiting for it to be finished brewing.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I drink it occasionally. And use coffee grinder and French press. Not (just) because I am pretentious, but I am allow a French press as I am European and as it is a rare thing, pre-ground coffee would just go stale on me. I was never a fan of Nespresso.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> What is it about American coffee that you don't like, @Annie123?
> 
> If you like Turkish coffee then American coffee must seem somewhat weak to you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here. I prefer Italian or French press and if I have time, Turkish. Regular American coffee is very weak for my taste.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Mr The Other said:


> I drink it occasionally. And use coffee grinder and French press. Not (just) because I am pretentious, but I am allow a French press as I am European and as it is a rare thing, pre-ground coffee would just go stale on me. I was never a fan of Nespresso.


Nespresso does taste good but it is not economical if you drink a lot. 

For coffee cream, I use Italian Sweet Cream ready made or use condensed sweetened milk, or evaporated milk. The best!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

john117 said:


> Nespresso does taste good but it is not economical if you drink a lot.
> 
> For coffee cream, I use Italian Sweet Cream ready made or use condensed sweetened milk, or evaporated milk. The best!


I've heard condensed milk is awesome, never got around to trying it. Hmmmm....

Also, define "drink a lot"? Around here, two pots a day is the bare minimum.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a Nespresso at a vacation home I have, and use it frequently when I am there. At home it is only percolated, I have an electric and an old "campfire" type I use on the gas stove. I prefer the latter. Use a drop of Almond milk in it, no sugar. 

Hubby prefers his really sweet so almond milk and a caramel sauce I make for him with raw honey and maple syrup. 

I also like tea, black. PJ Tips only.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've never drank a cup of coffee in all my 49 yrs.. I just DON'T like it...I won't touch anything with that coffee taste... 

Love my tea & hot cocoa though...


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

MJJEAN said:


> My SIL is Turkish. Her parents moved here when she was a child. She has all the gear and can make proper Turkish coffee. Too bad she lives in another state. If she was closer, I'd be at her house daily!
> 
> Have you tried flavored liquid creamers? Those tend to be very sweet, at least to me.
> 
> ...


I've tried french vanilla and hazelnut and they are way too strong and sweet for me. I put regular milk in my coffee, that's perfect  

Yep, coffee kind of sneaks up on you and before you even notice it - you're hooked :grin2:

I started drinking coffee fairly early because coffee is a big thing in my country and you ALWAYS start your day with coffee and no matter how busy you are, you find time during the week/weekends to meet up with your friends to go for coffee. 

In my country, coffee equals socializing, sharing, relaxing. It's a whole process, it can take anywhere from 45 minutes to several hours!

I miss that aspect of coffee here in the US...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I've never drank a cup of coffee in all my 49 yrs.. I just DON'T like it...I won't touch anything with that coffee taste...
> 
> Love my tea & hot cocoa though...


This used to be me... up until last year. Then something VERY strange occurred. The first cup was strong and with condensed milk while traveling. I was curious what the locals were drinking. Despite my hands shaking by the end of the first cup, I became hooked and entered the realm of coffee.

Latte became my go-to with the occasional black coffee before the gym. After a while, I kind of paused and went back to my trustee green tea. This week I revisited coffee. The large size. I NEEDED it at work. Around midday. And buzzed through the afternoons with ease and finesse (at least, that's what the coffee told me).


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

OpenWindows said:


> My poem for mornings -
> 
> Coffee, coffee, coffee,
> Coffee.
> ...


^^^^^^^LOL! It's as simple as this. The kids know it, hubby knows it. Don't ask me for anything, just get out of my way as I head for the Nespresso machine.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I like my coffee like I like my women; dark, curvy, horny and naked.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Three cups of hot coffee and the morning news....Folgers in my house. Get to work and drinking more until it's lunch time. Like it mildly strong and black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Annie123 said:


> I've tried french vanilla and hazelnut and they are way too strong and sweet for me. I put regular milk in my coffee, that's perfect
> 
> Yep, coffee kind of sneaks up on you and before you even notice it - you're hooked :grin2:
> 
> ...


When I was growing up, coffee was what my parents and grandparents drank around the table while we played outside. We weren't even allowed to taste the coffee for fear that we'd get all hyper and ruin something, lol. So, for me, coffee was "that old people drink" that they apparently needed to function like civilized people.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

MJJEAN said:


> When I was growing up, coffee was what my parents and grandparents drank around the table while we played outside. We weren't even allowed to taste the coffee for fear that we'd get all hyper and ruin something, lol. So, for me, coffee was "that old people drink" that they apparently needed to function like civilized people.


Same here lol, when I just remember all that they used to tell us kids to scare us so we wouldn't want to drink coffee lol.

I started drinking espresso at around 16 probably with my friends but wasn't included in the grown-up coffee rituals at home with family til I was probably around 20


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I do love my coffee! I don't think I'm addicted to it - but I could conceivably become addicted to the Bailey's I _sometimes_ put in it.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I was joking about the freebasing thing back on page one. But it seems to be a real thing.

This Is What It's Like To Vape Caffeine


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I got completely off coffee back in September. It took me two months. Then I went out to breakfast a month later and they didn't have any decaf, so I had one cup of regular with breakfast, now I am back to my two cup a day habit GRRRRR!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> When I was growing up, coffee was what my parents and grandparents drank around the table while we played outside. We weren't even allowed to taste the coffee for fear that we'd get all hyper and ruin something, lol. So, for me, coffee was "that old people drink" that they apparently needed to function like civilized people.


I used to go to my Dad's house. it didn't matter the time of day - 8am or 10pm, there was always a fresh pot of coffee brewing.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Ynot said:


> I used to go to my Dad's house. it didn't matter the time of day - 8am or 10pm, there was always a fresh pot of coffee brewing.


My parents had a pot scheduled to brew before they woke up at about 5 am and didn't stop drinking coffee until about 8 pm so they could sleep.

I got sick of hot coffee a couple days ago, so I started making iced coffee and am drinking some right now!


----------

